# Some nice piggies



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Made it out on the Red Rocket Thursday for some quick spearing/fishing with Mitch and a cool group of teenagers. Really incredible to me the number of 20lb plus snapper on small coops and other small reefs. In the past years, I would typically only see one or two sows on small wrecks. There were 10 or more on most spots and hordes of snapper in the 10lb range. I would say that the season reduction has way more than worked in terms of fish quality. It should definitely be expanded some. 


Also we caught several small cobia that were released. Good to see a healthy population. 


I Had the most fun of all watching the group of 13-16 year olds get their butts kicked by these snapper (and a shark or two.) I love hooking into a big one and saying “I don’t want to do this, who wants to fight this?” And all of them jumping for the rod. I guess I am officially old. Great time with great friends.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, those are nice size snaps!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right On!! Nice Haul.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some fine snapper !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Got on them big ol bigunns! What make of boat is that?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Shark Sugar said:


> Got on them big ol bigunns! What make of boat is that?


It’s a Sea Chaser by Carolina Skiff. Really well laid out boat.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This is skiff nation down here, I have seen more skiffs then ever lately.


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

Awesome post! So cool to have those kids out there! Nice catch!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very NICE!!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Crushed it!


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice! Even the Lionfish is a beast...let us know how that tasted


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper1963 said:


> Nice! Even the Lionfish is a beast...let us know how that tasted


Lionfish is great! Reminds me of flounder. Really white, light meat. I fried it up and made a couple fish sandwiches for my wife and I. I usually don’t mess with them for fear of getting poked, but they were so big I just shot them at the end of the dive and just left them on the spear and took them off in the boat.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great day and beautiful snaps!


----------

